# Humble Pie



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Remember these guys?

Humble Pie - Shaky Jake

They just don't make them like this anymore. Truly classic.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks man, very cool.

'scuse me now, I think I'm having an acid flashback.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve Marriott is a God (well, one of mine anyway). The Small Faces were my favourite 60's band. This clip of "Pie" shows their 3 vocal capability but Marriott is still the best. Frampton was no slouch on guitar either. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaXy88fvjYc&mode=related&search=


Great band :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a song i wrote and recorded with april wine called "drop your guns" was inspired by a humble pie song called "shine on". i was a huge fan of this band.

-dh


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...a song i wrote and recorded with april wine called "drop your guns" was inspired by a humble pie song called "shine on". i was a huge fan of this band.
> 
> -dh


"Drop Your Guns" was a great tune. Not that I want to date you (or myself for that matter) but I had "On Record" on 8 track back in the day, great album. I have good memories of cruising Grand Bend and Sauble Beach in my old TR6 with that album blasting away. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

And who could forget "weak in the knees":rockon2: 

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Humble Pie was one of my favourite bands! I loved the albums "Smokin'" and "Rockin' the Fillmore". I was lucky to have saw them in Detroit back in the early 80's.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

April Wine was one of my favorite bands.

David, a thank you for writing 'Drop your guns', a Canadian Rock Anthem.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw Humble Pie at our local arena just after Frampton was replaced by Clem Clemson. They essentially recreated the Fillmore album and I was right at the stage. Probably my most memorable concert.

Remember April Wine at my highschool a time or two as well. Were you still with them in 73' Dave?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

another great one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

"Rockin' The Fillmore" was released the year I was born but Humble Pie is one of my favourite bands of all time. Steve Marriott had one of the greatest voices in rock - period, and I love his guitar playing, too. Nasty P90 chunk with groove up the wazoo. Between Steve's grooves and that killer Greg Ridley/Jerry Shirley rhythm section and Peter's jazzy lines they were really unique.

Oh for a time machine - I'd be gone in a flash! :smile:

And David, "Drop Your Guns" is one of my alltime favourite April Wine tracks, especially that funky-ass bass line section with your solo. Was that an SG Special on that one? "Shine On" Makes perfect sense as an inspiration now that you mention it. :smile: It's really cool to have you posting here! 

Jim


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Marriott was THE man. Watch him take over this Small Faces classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPKim0zSVPU


and then perform on one of the best songs of the 60's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcKZoFRpZCI


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Great stuff!

Led Zeppelin was the band that made me want to play guitar in the first place and I thought everything they did was genius. When I heard the Small Faces' "You Need Love" I came to the realization that "Whole Lotta Love" was genius belonging to Steve Marriott - well vocally and lyrically at least. :smile:

Jim


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> Led Zeppelin was the band that made me want to play guitar in the first place and I thought everything they did was genius. When I heard the Small Faces' "You Need Love" I came to the realization that "Whole Lotta Love" was genius belonging to Steve Marriott - well vocally and lyrically at least. :smile:
> 
> Jim


Rumour has it that Stevie very nearly ended up fronting Zep instead of Plant.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I believe you're right, Dave. I think at one time Terry Reid, Steve Marriott and Steve Winwood were all candidates.

Jim


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steve certainly liked his P90 guitars, didn't he.


----------

